# Detailed DIY smoke generator...



## dernektambura (Feb 17, 2019)

Hello everyone... this is detailed DIY smoke generator with assembly pics... all parts are electrical materials.. 
Parts and assembly:
1. RAB box 4" diameter
2. nipple assembled on to RAB box cover
3. stainless steel couplings and stainless steel pipe assembly
4. wire mesh inside pipe assembly
5. reducer and T assembly
6. venturi pipe and final assembly


----------



## old sarge (Feb 17, 2019)

Sweet!  How long does it produce smoke on one filling?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 17, 2019)

That's a good looking unit.  Nice job.
Gary


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 17, 2019)

One I made is 2.5" diameter, 12" long wood filled chamber....3/4 filled it lasts up to 1 1/2 hour.... if you use another 12 inch pipe and one extra coupling it can be extended to 24" and so on...now, also depends on small air pump air flow rate...as well as how many holes at the RAB box are open or closed. .


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 17, 2019)

Nice looking generator. I see it getting allot of use in your future. Ingenious.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 17, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking generator. I see it getting allot of use in your future. Ingenious.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Already have two of them made... will install them attached to the side of my BBQs...


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 17, 2019)

Well now, couple that up to your new Smokin It 3D and and start cold smokin it.


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 17, 2019)

already tried with improvised setup on my egg ceramic bbq smoking cheese. .. works as planed... waiting for warmer temps to properly install..


----------



## dernektambura (Mar 18, 2019)

Now. . who would think that small peace of sponge would create less smoke and lots of problems....tossed out piece of sponge filter and unit is at its full blast....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 18, 2019)

Nice build. can you show how you made the venturi in the 'T' for us?


----------



## dernektambura (Mar 18, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Nice build. can you show how you made the venturi in the 'T' for us?


gotta break smoke processes to do that but  I'll break a rule ... hold on sec...


----------



## dernektambura (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## indaswamp (Mar 18, 2019)

Gotcha...Nice....


----------

